# Specialized Rock Shox Epic Brain Dämpfer 2018/19 "PROBLEM" >>Sammelthread<<



## NeoRC (7. Juni 2019)

Rock Shox Epic Brain Dämpfer "PROBLEM" 
auch hier im Forum wird über das wiederkehrenden Probleme mit dem aktuellen Specialized Epic Brain System 2018/2019 besonders undichte Dämpfer berichtet. Ich selber war und bin schon 2mal betroffen.
Einmal hat das System 10 Monate und 2 Monate gehalten.
Dieses ist für jeden sehr ärgerlich, diese / Eure Beiträge sollen anderen helfen.
Kennt Ihr weitere Videos im Netz, die dieses dokumentieren:










Seit Ihr ggf. selbst betroffen und habt solche Videos von Euren System aufgenommen?
Wäre sehr hilfreich. Danke

Schreibt Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Juni 2019)

Wie schnell löst Specialized das Problem? Bei meinem ersten 29er mit Brain (2012?) war der Austausch in zwei Minuten passiert. 
Kein Grund zu klagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeoRC (7. Juni 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie schnell löst Specialized das Problem? Bei meinem ersten 29er mit Brain (2012?) war der Austausch in zwei Minuten passiert.
> Kein Grund zu klagen.



mit dem aktuellen Rock Shox System 2018/19 ist alles anders. Und leider nicht zum Guten. 
Wartezeiten von 6-8 Wochen und dann gleich wieder nach 2 / 4 Wochen mit dem selben Defekt. Die doch schon sehr offensichtliche Anhäufung dieses Problem bei anderen. Zugleich das man keine Aussagen / Antworten bekommt. Besonders wenn man sein Bike für den Urlaub fest eingeplant hat. 
Habe das Leiden seit Feb. 2019 und verfolge dieses schon sehr intensiv hier im Forum. Man liest viele Leidensgeschichten.


----------



## Blocko (19. Oktober 2020)

Hi!
Fahre auch das Epic aus 2018...

Was ist hier exakt das Problem? Ich kann es leider nicht aus den Videos entnehmen.
Ist es das Schmatzen vom Dämpfer?
Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass das "Locken" "scheinbar" nicht funktioniert.
--> Man kann das Bike runterdrücken und es federt ein (ohne den benötigten Schlag von unten) bzw. federt beim Fahren zwar schön aber leider konstant.
Bekannt? Lösung?

Viele Grüße


----------



## bikerkocher (20. Oktober 2020)

So wie du das Problem beschreibst, sieht es aus als ob dein Brain System nicht mehr schließt. Du wirst um einen Service nicht herumkommen.
Mein Tipp wenn du einen Service machen lässt, nicht bei Specialized du wartest ewig.Es gibt einige andere die das auch beherrschen.
Z.b. Dämpferklinik Berlin.


----------



## bikerkocher (20. Oktober 2020)

Oder Umbau auf Andreani System


----------



## NeoRC (20. Oktober 2020)

bikerkocher schrieb:


> Oder Umbau auf Andreani System


Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## bikerkocher (20. Oktober 2020)




----------



## ragazza (10. November 2020)

das Speci damit immer noch Probleme hat. Wir hatten ein 2013er Epic in der Familie, bei dem der Dämpfer im *ersten Sommer fünf mal defekt* war. Nie wieder !!!


----------



## Scotty18 (11. November 2020)

Blocko schrieb:


> Hi!
> Fahre auch das Epic aus 2018...
> 
> Was ist hier exakt das Problem? Ich kann es leider nicht aus den Videos entnehmen.
> ...


dann ist deiner hin
2018 war ja das erste Brain 2.0 schon; die wurden anfang 2020 revidiert und geändert
mein 2019er am evo hatte das auch; keine Brain Funktion mehr 

eingeschickt und auf garantie einen neuen bekommen


----------



## LevoSW (20. November 2020)

Das grösste Problem des Brain sind die User  

Happy Weekend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PascalRepp (1. Dezember 2020)

NeoRC schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen


Kannst Du mir etwas mehr dazu erzählen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das verbauen zu lassen. Zum einen wegen Schmatzen, aber vielmehr, weil ich keinen Bock habe, regelmäßig das Brain System zu überprüfen und aufpumpen zu lassen. Kann man ja nicht selber machen, weil niemand so eine Pumpe verkauft....


----------



## NeoRC (1. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir etwas mehr dazu erzählen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das verbauen zu lassen. Zum einen wegen Schmatzen, aber vielmehr, weil ich keinen Bock habe, regelmäßig das Brain System zu überprüfen und aufpumpen zu lassen. Kann man ja nicht selber machen, weil niemand so eine Pumpe verkauft....


fahre das Andreani System jetzt schon lange und ausgiebig. Danach hatte ich keine Problem mehr. Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Austausch Brain-System (ohne Umbau) innerhalb der Garantie, das jetzige habe ich direkt zum Umbau gesendet. In der Zwischenzeit gibt es auch aus Italien "Gallo Moto" die Leute die es dort umgebaut (nicht auf Andreani System)  haben berichten nur gutes.


----------



## LevoSW (1. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir etwas mehr dazu erzählen. Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir das verbauen zu lassen. Zum einen wegen Schmatzen, aber vielmehr, weil ich keinen Bock habe, regelmäßig das Brain System zu überprüfen und aufpumpen zu lassen. Kann man ja nicht selber machen, weil niemand so eine Pumpe verkauft....


Was für eine Pumpe? Da brauchst verschiedene und zudem ein spezielles Nippel von RS.....
Man kann die Luftkammer aufpumpen...
Man kann aber auch die Blase aufpumpen....
Oder eben mit der Vakuumpumpe die Dämpfereinheit....


----------



## PascalRepp (1. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe? Da brauchst verschiedene und zudem ein spezielles Nippel von RS.....
> Man kann die Luftkammer aufpumpen...
> Man kann aber auch die Blase aufpumpen....
> Oder eben mit der Vakuumpumpe die Dämpfereinheit....


Wenn man die Kappe vom Brain abschraubt, kommt ein Ventil zum Vorschein.... (Brain 2.0)   Da muss Druck drauf. Mit einem speziellen Anschluss.


----------



## PascalRepp (1. Dezember 2020)

NeoRC schrieb:


> fahre das Andreani System jetzt schon lange und ausgiebig. Danach hatte ich keine Problem mehr. Insgesamt hatte ich 3 Austausch Brain-System (ohne Umbau) innerhalb der Garantie, das jetzige habe ich direkt zum Umbau gesendet. In der Zwischenzeit gibt es auch aus Italien "Gallo Moto" die Leute die es dort umgebaut (nicht auf Andreani System)  haben berichten nur gutes.


Und wie machst Du das mit dem großen Dämpferservice bei Specialized? Rückbauen? Oder macht Specialized den Service trotz Umbau?


----------



## NeoRC (1. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Und wie machst Du das mit dem großen Dämpferservice bei Specialized? Rückbauen? Oder macht Specialized den Service trotz Umbau?


das System ist außerhalb der Garantie. Der nächste Service wird über Gallo Moto erfolgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PascalRepp (1. Dezember 2020)

NeoRC schrieb:


> das System ist außerhalb der Garantie. Der nächste Service wird über Gallo Moto erfolgen


Gibt ja auch deutsche Schrauber, die das machen, http://schnurr-tech.de/ (ist aber auch ein Italiener 😜. )


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Und wie machst Du das mit dem großen Dämpferservice bei Specialized? Rückbauen? Oder macht Specialized den Service trotz Umbau?


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint ?


----------



## PascalRepp (2. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint ?


Ja


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Ja


Wenn du das Adreani-Kit einbaust, dann sollte der Tuner auch in der Lage sein, den Rest zu erledigen.  Specialized wird an diesen Dämpfer nicht mehr drangehen. 
Das Adreani-Kit ist überaltet, funktioniert aber.


----------



## PascalRepp (2. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Wenn du das Adreani-Kit einbaust, dann sollte der Tuner auch in der Lage sein, den Rest zu erledigen.  Specialized wird an diesen Dämpfer nicht mehr drangehen.
> Das Adreani-Kit ist überaltet, funktioniert aber.


Die Infos, die ich habe sind folgende: Für den Dämpfer von RockShox, der mit dem Brain verbaut wird, gibt es im AfterMarket noch keine Teile. D.h. einen echten großen Service wird man kaum hinbekommen ohne Specialized...


----------



## PascalRepp (2. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Wenn du das Adreani-Kit einbaust, dann sollte der Tuner auch in der Lage sein, den Rest zu erledigen.  Specialized wird an diesen Dämpfer nicht mehr drangehen.
> Das Adreani-Kit ist überaltet, funktioniert aber.


wenn das Andreani Kit veraltet ist (das Brain System gibt es ja erst seit 2018), kennst Du ein besseres, neueres System?? Oder was wäre Deine Empfehlung, wenn das Gesamtsystem Dämpfer/Brain nicht zuverlässig läuft?


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> wenn das Andreani Kit veraltet ist (das Brain System gibt es ja erst seit 2018), kennst Du ein besseres, neueres System?? Oder was wäre Deine Empfehlung, wenn das Gesamtsystem Dämpfer/Brain nicht zuverlässig läuft?


Also,
ich habe den 2018er Dämpfer in allen Varianten(Serie, Adreani und Gallo.Moto) gefahren, auch fahre ich aktuell den neuen 2021er in Serieausstattung.
Für mich gibt es keinen besseren Brain-Dämpfer wie den vom Gallo.Moto64.
Bei Gallo.Moto wird der Bladder(Blase) beibehalten und unterscheidet sich erstmal optisch nicht vom Serienmodell.
Die Blasentechnik arbeitet wesentlich sensibler als das IFP-System von Andreani. Ausfälle mit dem Andreani-Kit gab es zudem auch schon.


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2020)

Natürlich haben Tuner Zugang zu Ersatzteilen. Jetzt kommen wir wieder zu Gallo.Moto, der macht generell den grossen Service inklusive haltbares Tuning.


----------



## PascalRepp (2. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Natürlich haben Tuner Zugang zu Ersatzteilen. Jetzt kommen wir wieder zu Gallo.Moto, der macht generell den grossen Service inklusive haltbares Tuning.


Top. Danke Dir für die Infos. Sehr interessant. Wusste nicht, dass Gallomoto ein eigenes System hat. Gibt ja nicht viele Infos im Netz über dieses Problem...


----------



## LevoSW (2. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Top. Danke Dir für die Infos. Sehr interessant. Wusste nicht, dass Gallomoto ein eigenes System hat. Gibt ja nicht viele Infos im Netz über dieses Problem...


Gallo.Moto hat nur ein haltbares Dichtungskit , zudem ist das Brainventil optimiert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe? Da brauchst verschiedene und zudem ein spezielles Nippel von RS.....
> Man kann die Luftkammer aufpumpen...
> Man kann aber auch die Blase aufpumpen....
> Oder eben mit der Vakuumpumpe die Dämpfereinheit....


Kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich den Nippel von RS bekommen um die Brain Luftkammer aufzupumpen?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Was für eine Pumpe? Da brauchst verschiedene und zudem ein spezielles Nippel von RS.....
> Man kann die Luftkammer aufpumpen...
> Man kann aber auch die Blase aufpumpen....
> Oder eben mit der Vakuumpumpe die Dämpfereinheit....


Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich den Nippel von RS bekommen um die Luftkammer vom Brain aufzupumpen??
Vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## LevoSW (8. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich den Nippel von RS bekommen um die Luftkammer vom Brain aufzupumpen??
> Vielen Dank
> Grüße


Sorry  nein. 
Dir fehlt dazu Wissen , um am Brainsystem Änderungen vorzunehmen.
Kennst du die 3 verschiedenen DRÜCKE , die es gibt?


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Sorry  nein.
> Dir fehlt dazu Wissen , um am Brainsystem Änderungen vorzunehmen.
> Kennst du die 3 verschiedenen DRÜCKE , die es gibt?


Ich habe mit Hilfe der Pumpe meines Specialized Händlers den Luftdruck im Brain auf 300PSI gepumpt. Dämpfer wie üblich und alles ist wieder top. Weiß nicht von welchem 3. Druck Du sprichst. Aber ich komm einfach nicht ganz mit der Situation klar, daß ich ein Bike für sehr viel Geld habe und es keine klare Vorgabe gibt, wie ich welche Parameter einstelle und warten kann. Ich habe auch ein Problem damit, ein Bike für 10 Tsd. Euro für 6-8 Wochen für einen Service nicht nutzen zu können. O.k. dann darf ich kein Specialized kaufen, aber alternativ kann ich mit ein bisschen Geschick die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen. Es ist ja nicht so, daß das alles mega kompliziert ist, es wird nur von Specialized ein Geheimnis drum gemacht um den Händler und sich selbst möglichst viel Kohle in die Taschen zu spülen. Aber die Händler wissen ja selbst nicht wohin vor Arbeit und habe mittlerweile auch Probleme ihr Material und Service Teile zu bekommen, siehe Shimano Bremsflüssigkeit... nirgends mehr zu bekommen, auch nicht für die Händler.


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Sorry  nein.
> Dir fehlt dazu Wissen , um am Brainsystem Änderungen vorzunehmen.
> Kennst du die 3 verschiedenen DRÜCKE , die es gibt?


Ich habe den Druck von 300 PSI vom Händler wieder aufpumpen lassen... Dämpfer ist ja klar. Dritter Druck, weiß ich nicht, wovon Du sprichst....


----------



## LevoSW (8. Dezember 2020)

Siehst du , denn lieber Hände weg. selbst die meisten Händler haben leider keine Ahnung.
300 PSI als im Dämpfer(Luftseite?) selbst. Warum so hoch ?
Die Blase/Bladder hat einen eigenen Druck, zusätzlich hat die Ölseite auch noch einen getrennten/unabhängigen Druck.


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Siehst du , denn lieber Hände weg. selbst die meisten Händler haben leider keine Ahnung.
> 300 PSI als im Dämpfer(Luftseite?) selbst. Warum so hoch ?
> Die Blase/Bladder hat einen eigenen Druck, zusätzlich hat dir Ölseite auch noch einen getrennten/unabhängigen Druck.


Nein, 300 PSI am Luftventil des Brain Systems, das ist dann wohl die Bladder. Am Dämpfer 300PSI und dann Autosag Ventil drücken. Damit geht es eigentlich ganz gut. Vom Öldruck lasse ich bisher die Finger weg....
Und dass der Händler keine Ahnung hat, das hast jetzt Du gesagt....;-)


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Siehst du , denn lieber Hände weg. selbst die meisten Händler haben leider keine Ahnung.
> 300 PSI als im Dämpfer(Luftseite?) selbst. Warum so hoch ?
> Die Blase/Bladder hat einen eigenen Druck, zusätzlich hat die Ölseite auch noch einen getrennten/unabhängigen Druck.






Das ist übrigens der blöde Adapter für das Brain....


----------



## LevoSW (8. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1165276
> 
> Das ist übrigens der blöde Adapter für das Brain....


Habe ich nie bestritten 😆


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (8. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1165276
> 
> Das ist übrigens der blöde Adapter für das Brain....


sieht ja gar nicht mal so besonders aus. Mal eben in der Restekiste gekramt. Der kleine passt sogar😁


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

DC. schrieb:


> sieht ja gar nicht mal so besonders aus. Mal eben in der Restekiste gekramtAnhang anzeigen 1165372


😤, haben wollen...


----------



## DC. (8. Dezember 2020)

dann mal los😉


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

DC. schrieb:


> sieht ja gar nicht mal so besonders aus. Mal eben in der Restekiste gekramtAnhang anzeigen 1165372


Wenn Du was entbehren kannst, wäre ich ein sehr dankbarer Abnehmer!


DC. schrieb:


> dann mal los😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1165377


das gibt es doch nicht! Warum bin ich da nicht drauf gestoßen? Hab mich schon wund gesucht. Tausend dank!!!


----------



## LevoSW (8. Dezember 2020)

DC. schrieb:


> sieht ja gar nicht mal so besonders aus. Mal eben in der Restekiste gekramt. Der kleine passt sogar😁Anhang anzeigen 1165372


Dann erklär ihm mal was passiert , wenn er das Nippel auf die Blase schraubt


----------



## Scotty18 (8. Dezember 2020)

den wird er da gar nicht drauf bekommen wenn ich das so sehe und vergleiche ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Dann erklär ihm mal was passiert , wenn er das Nippel auf die Blase schraubt


So wie ich das gelesen habe, hat er das ja schon mal bei seinem Händler gemacht. macht ja jeder auf eigene Verantwortung. Hab nur den Adapter gezeigt😉


----------



## Scotty18 (8. Dezember 2020)

ich glaub kaum ; das ein "normaler" Händler selbst an die BLASE geht ... hinten im Brain ....


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> ich glaub kaum ; das ein "normaler" Händler selbst an die BLASE geht ... hinten im


Also bei mir hat nach einer Ausfahrt bei kalter Witterung das Brain System den Geist aufgegeben. Der Dämpfer hat sich gefahren wie eine Affenschaukel. Hatte entweder die Wahl alles einzuschicken und 7 Wochen auf mein Bike zu verzichten. Also habe ich entschieden die Luft aus dem Dämpfer rauszulassen und die Kappe von Brain zu lösen. Geht ja mit der Hand ganz easy. Dann habe ich die Luft aus dem Brain gelassen, war fast keine Luft mehr drin.... 
dann habe ich mit dem oben gezeigten Aufsatz 300 PSI auf das Brain gepumpt und dann den Dämpfer wieder aufgepumpt. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder.
Hatte ich nur Glück oder alles richtig gemacht?? 
bin gespannt was die Profis sagen ....


----------



## LevoSW (8. Dezember 2020)

PascalRepp schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat nach einer Ausfahrt bei kalter Witterung das Brain System den Geist aufgegeben. Der Dämpfer hat sich gefahren wie eine Affenschaukel. Hatte entweder die Wahl alles einzuschicken und 7 Wochen auf mein Bike zu verzichten. Also habe ich entschieden die Luft aus dem Dämpfer rauszulassen und die Kappe von Brain zu lösen. Geht ja mit der Hand ganz easy. Dann habe ich die Luft aus dem Brain gelassen, war fast keine Luft mehr drin....
> dann habe ich mit dem oben gezeigten Aufsatz 300 PSI auf das Brain gepumpt und dann den Dämpfer wieder aufgepumpt. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder.
> Hatte ich nur Glück oder alles richtig gemacht??
> bin gespannt was die Profis sagen ....


Absluter Bullshit! 
Brain und Blase 😆 Finde den Fehler..... 
viel Spass noch hier ...


----------



## Scotty18 (8. Dezember 2020)

Autsch ..... das Brain ( im Falle deines Bikes) sitzt HINTEN ! Und da pumpst du so nix
Gibt genug Videos über den Aufbau vom Brain , Funktionsweise etc.


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> Autsch ..... das Brain ( im Falle deines Bikes) sitzt HINTEN ! Und da pumpst du so nix
> Gibt genug Videos über den Aufbau vom Brain , Funktionsweise etc.


Es gibt das Dämpfer Brain System hinten, klar. Und das kann man aufpumpen, ja! Und natürlich eins in der Gabel, aber davon reden wir nicht...


----------



## PascalRepp (8. Dezember 2020)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Absluter Bullshit!
> Brain und Blase 😆 Finde den Fehler.....
> viel Spass noch hier ...


Dachte mit dem Aufpumpen hinten am Brain wird Luftdruck auf die Blase gegeben, oder nicht? Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren... 
ich dachte man könne sich hier im Chat etwas konstruktiv austauschen... 
von Specialized wird keine Unterstützung kommen...


----------



## Scotty18 (8. Dezember 2020)

Schick das System z.b. zu einem Tuner Italien / Deutschland ... gibt genug Möglichkeiten und lass es professionell machen. Alles ist in unter 1.5 Wochen abgewickelt und sauber gewartet / überholt 
Keiner wird dir leider für sowas eine Anleitung geben. Geschweige denn das du Vakuum pumpen etc hast


----------



## ratzfatzmatz (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
Ich habe exakt das gleiche gemacht wie PascalRepp und auch bei mir funktioniert es wieder ohne zu schmatzen. Wie lange das so bleibt muss sich noch zeigen. Vielleicht können die Profis ja mal erklären warum das so ist.  Ich habe lediglich eine Vermutung, wüßte aber gerne mehr.


----------



## indian66 (7. Februar 2021)

Ich finde es schon übel dass hier einige mit offenbar etwas mehr Insiderwissen nur blöde Kommentare abgeben, oder immer wieder auf die „fremd“ Spezialisten verweisen.
Kann man nicht mal einfach still sein wenn man nichts sagen möchte oder eben konstruktiv mitschreiben.
Ende. Bin raus hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PascalRepp (7. Februar 2021)

ratzfatzmatz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe exakt das gleiche gemacht wie PascalRepp und auch bei mir funktioniert es wieder ohne zu schmatzen. Wie lange das so bleibt muss sich noch zeigen. Vielleicht können die Profis ja mal erklären warum das so ist.  Ich habe lediglich eine Vermutung, wüßte aber gerne mehr.


👍👍


----------



## PascalRepp (7. Februar 2021)

ratzfatzmatz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe exakt das gleiche gemacht wie PascalRepp und auch bei mir funktioniert es wieder ohne zu schmatzen. Wie lange das so bleibt muss sich noch zeigen. Vielleicht können die Profis ja mal erklären warum das so ist.  Ich habe lediglich eine Vermutung, wüßte aber gerne mehr.


Sind wohl gar nicht so Profis, wie sie es vorgeben.... mein Epic läuft nach wie vor ohne Probleme und die Lösung war 100%, dass keine Luft mehr im Brain war. Wieder mit dem oben gezeigten Ventil auf 300 PSI aufgepumpt. Alles gut. 


indian66 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon übel dass hier einige mit offenbar etwas mehr Insiderwissen nur blöde Kommentare abgeben, oder immer wieder auf die „fremd“ Spezialisten verweisen.
> Kann man nicht mal einfach still sein wenn man nichts sagen möchte oder eben konstruktiv mitschreiben.
> Ende. Bin raus hier.


👍👍


----------



## ratzfatzmatz (7. Februar 2021)

Bei mir war noch Druck im brain also in der Blase. So um die 200 psi. Habe dann mir einen Adapter gedreht und die Blase damit auf 300 psi aufgepumpt. Somit ist das Dämpferöl wieder mit genügend Druck beaufschlagt um luftblasen im Öl kleinzudrücken, die wohl für die Geräusche verantwortlich sind. Nehme an, die Luft im Öl rührt von inneren Dichtigkeitsproblemen her. Über kurz oder lang wird es wohl wieder anfangen. 
Wie gesagt, alles nur Vermutung.


----------



## tuppes (7. Juni 2021)

Servus, würde gerne auf die Laienberatungssachebene....  Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass man mit dem roten Adapter (siehe ältere Beiträge) das Brain-Element an der Hinterachse wieder auf richtigen Druck bringen kann? Und wenn ja: wie geht´s?
Mein Problem: Epic letztes Jahr gekauft im September, wenig gefahren. War alles fein. Jetzt hole ich das Rad aus dem Winterschlaf: ES WIPPT. Egal, wie ich das Brain hinten einstelle. Auto-Sag erneut gemacht, oben im Dämpfer sind 270 psi.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe, die mir ermöglichen würde, das Rad nicht für Wochen beim Händler zu versenken.

Merci und Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Scotty18 (7. Juni 2021)

Dein Dämpfer / Brain ist defekt. 
lass es austauschen bzw schick es z.B. zu GalloMoto zum optimieren gleich


----------



## tuppes (7. Juni 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - ich hatte es befürchtet. Ist Gallomoto die einzige Möglichkeit oder gibt´s auch Fachärzte für´s Brainwesen in D?


----------



## Scotty18 (7. Juni 2021)

tuppes schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort - ich hatte es befürchtet. Ist Gallomoto die einzige Möglichkeit oder gibt´s auch Fachärzte für´s Brainwesen in D?


Gibt es auch. Dauert aber meist sehr lange und bei Gallo hast du wirklich ein super service , zudem noch schnell 
Meiner war innerhalb 1.5 Wochen wieder da inkl Versand


----------



## tuppes (7. Juni 2021)

Danke nochmal, sehr hilfreich, das von einem Betroffenen/Erfahrenen zu lesen.


----------



## tuppes (7. Juni 2021)

...und ich vergaß: hängt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Defektes möglicherweise mit seltener Benutzung zusammen? Muss das Brain zwischendurch immer mal bewegt werden oder ist das eher kein Faktor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (7. Juni 2021)

tuppes schrieb:


> ...und ich vergaß: hängt die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines solchen Defektes möglicherweise mit seltener Benutzung zusammen? Muss das Brain zwischendurch immer mal bewegt werden oder ist das eher kein Faktor?


ich hatte 2 defekte und beide nach einer "etwas längeren" Standzeit; länger ist bei mir 3-4 wochen (beim ersten defekt)
beim 2. mal war es allerdings nur eine Woche 
aber aufgefallen ist es dann auch wieder direkt beim losfahren ; hinzu kam aber auch ein Ölverlust 

Gallo hat den 2. dann aber komplett revidiert und habe ich seit März im vollen Einsatz und bin immer noch mehr als zufrieden mit der Optimierung! vor allem das ansprechen ist deutlich besser geworden
und zu ist wirklich zu !


----------



## Scotty18 (7. Juni 2021)

PS: 





						Specialized Sammelthread - Teil 2
					

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: 236066




					www.mtb-news.de
				



hier hatte ich meine Erfahrungen etc auch gepostet 
musst leider etwas suchen; sollte aber über die SUFU hier gehen


----------



## ratzfatzmatz (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

Ich hatte damals (Januar 2021) mit dem roten Adapter hinten die Druckkammer am Hinterrad bis max. Druck Dämpferpumpe aufgepumpt (300 psi ) Dazu muß man einen Schutzdeckel entfernen, dann wird das Ventil sichtbar. Gibt Bilder im Netz.
Um den Adapter einzuschrauben und die Dämpferpumpe anzuschließen muß entweder der Bremssattel oder das Brain selbst gelöst werden, sonst hat das ganze bei mir nicht gepaßt. Der Adapter ist günstig zu erwerben und somit ist das allemal einen Versuch wert
Mein Brain funktioniert immer noch ohne zu schmatzen. Jetzt im Sommer wird tendenziell mehr Rennrad gefahren, aber auch nach ein paar Wochen Standzeit funzt das ganze ohne Geräusche.
Ich habe seit Januar 21 nichts weiter aufgepumpt, weder oben am Dämpfer selbst, noch hinten die Druckkammer. Das gleiche gilt für die Federgabel.

Bleibt noch zu sagen, dass mein erstes Schmatzen auch nach einer ca. 2 wöchigen Standzeit eintrat. Vielleicht Zufall...
Allerdings macht der Dämpfer von Anfang an nicht komplett dicht, was mich aber nicht stört.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hazet (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich hoffe hier ist noch jemand im Forum.
Ich bin nur Anwender und kenne mich leider bei den Fachbegriffen absolut nicht aus,. Dachte nur, dass ich mit meinem Specialized Epic im 05/2021ein robustes MTB erworben hab. Leider habe ich seit ein paar Tagen das gleiche hier bereits geschilderte Problem mit dem hinteren Dämpfer. Äußerst ärgerlich wenn man sein neues nicht gerade Schnäppchen MTB für Wochen mitten in der Saison beim Händler parken muss. Offensichtlich schafft es Specialized nicht, dass Problem nachhaltig zu beheben, sodass ich mir überlege das MTB zurückzugeben. Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier im Forum so durchlese, liegt da wohl ein bekannter Mangel vor der einem beim Kauf bewusst verschwiegen wird.


----------



## Scotty18 (18. Mai 2022)

Ausbauen
nach Gallo Moto schicken
1.5 Wochen später, wieder fahren 

es ist haltbarer und du hast ein super service 

(keine Werbung) nur mehrfach selbst die positive Erfahrung damit gemacht 
kontakt kann ich gerne vermitteln (pn dazu an mich)


----------



## sworks2013 (18. Mai 2022)

Hast Du beim Händler schon angefragt? Wäre meine erste Wahl…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (18. Mai 2022)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Hast Du beim Händler schon angefragt? Wäre meine erste Wahl…


in der Tat hatte ich den Dämpfer von meinem S-Works darüber auch abgewickelt
es kam ein vor Ort Austausch; innerhalb von 2 Tagen
mein alten ausgebaut 
neuen eingebaut 
alten zurück - fertig 

kurz davor hatte ich aber von anderen schon gehört das sie auf 2 monate vertröstet wurden und KEIN vor ort austausch 

Ausbau ist übrigens in 15-20min erledigt + ne tasse kaffee


----------

